# really cute FREE cartooning and imaging site for our Chi's!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I found this site....

http://www.befunky.com/

You can upload photos and then re-make them into cartoons or line drawings, add words, frames, etc. and it's really simple and easy! If I can do it, anyone can. It's free and quick. You don't sign up for anything. Really neat! This might be neat for siggy's! 

Here's a few I made of Brody. 




























You guys have to try it!! IT'S SO FUN!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I will check it out!
Thanks for the link. 
I love how you did Brody's pics. Very cool!


----------



## boom (Jun 15, 2009)

the first one you did of him is really neat


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Cute !
I had to give it try

Mateo after a sneeze 









Stella - this is fairly freakish


----------



## boom (Jun 15, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Cute !
> I had to give it try
> 
> Mateo after a sneeze
> ...


haha aw - is stella a border collie, or a mix of one? she looks like - under all that sketch - she's a gorgeous dog!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Had to try one of my sweet angel Carlos.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Brodysmom for the link.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Cool !!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

These are so cute guys!! I love the one of Carlos and also of Mia! NEAT!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This is really cool. Now I just need a new camera. I bet you guy's think I don't even have a chi since I don't have pics. But it's true Paco really does exist. I promise.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, now that I've had a beer, that Stella photo is truley
freaking me out ! 
:nshocked2:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

nice i'll check it out !


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Really cute link


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

wow peoples pictures theyve posted here are fab.
THanks for sharing htat with us, I will give it a go, I cant make siggys to save my life lol

Janie xxxx


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

OK...I must be having a bad morning...I can upload photos and play...but how ever do you save them? The site is overly large and I can't see any buttons to 'save' to my computer! ???


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

The Save button is in the upper right, I believe ( I can't open the site to look at it).

It asks you if you want to save it to 'gallery' or your computer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

this site is so easy even a muppet like me can use it,

I AM LOVING it and may even have a set of photos of my lot put onto canvass.

I posted some pics from here on my facebook if anyone wants a peek, easier ti upload photos to there lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW that is a very cool site. Thank you for posting it. 
Love the pics everyone has done so far.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Great link, will pass it on to friends, thank you for sharing 

Barbara x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

hee hee i had a go to lol


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry - it's just too much fun. 
LOL.

[


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I'm sorry - it's just too much fun.
> LOL.
> 
> [


Oh my gosh!! I didn't see that feature where you could add stuff to the photos like that. That is hilarious and actually really really CUTE!!!  LOVE it!

Brodysmom


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to see what Cookie might look like going through this thing.
(he looks like a cartoon already)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is one of Jasper that his daddy now uses as a desktop picture.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You guys are so creative!! These are super cute!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I had total insomnia last night and had so much fun with this. Did you save it to your computer and then go through photobucket? I did some cool ones. Too much fun Tracy. I did one of the family too and I love it. Great, great site girl!!!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

OK I had a bit too much fun with this! 
Here are some of my creations:

Demi

























Deezul

























and I had to do one of my human baby!
Wyatt


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

This is really cool, great find!!! I love how this one turned out!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I was thinking when I saw the picture of Brody, and now this one of Bailey -
You could crop the white boarder off, and send these to those
places that let you make your own postage stamps.

They would make great stamps !

(I also thought I'll make the pic of Lola in pink glasses into a birthday
card - something like "It's your day to shine" ! Lol.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cute ideas!!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay this is too much fun. I've only done the cartoon and the inking!!! I just love this. Great idea Jazzman about the postage stamps!!! Here's mine.
























Lily didn't turn out well with the cartoon cuz of her color.
Inking
































A little family portrait.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I had to see what Cookie might look like going through this thing.
> (he looks like a cartoon already)


Alan I didn't see this thread until you pm'd me. I love the Cookie pics, I've saved them to my computer. You're a star Alan xx


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

poor dodge but this is great fun lol


----------



## snowdannie (Jun 21, 2009)

that is really cute, i have to try it!! 
I LOVED UR FIRST PIC!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> poor dodge but this is great fun lol


LOL - Groucho !


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

wow great  
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

All the ladies love him:


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

jazzman said:


> had to try one of my sweet angel carlos.


that looks like my b/f in the side of the pics, only kidding lol

im gonna try this now looks brill, thanks for the link x


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I love this site  So much fun!

Here's Fern lol.


----------

